# Spring Fling on the Sand



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Be sure to see the Spring Fling on the Sand thread on the Maryland/Delaware Forum. I think it spawned here on the Club XJ thread and was expanded there. Looks like a good time May 15th at AI


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a clarification. The date will be May 19th at 11:00


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*You're Absolutely Right!*

I've been making that mistake for about a week!
I'm going to Hatteras that week and keep thinking it's the 15th  

 and now I'm scheduling the Beach Pow-Wow on the way down - hope I don't get there Tuesday instead.

Thanks


----------

